# Coop or loft for feral pigeons - Any one done this ?



## Harlean (Feb 16, 2012)

We now have 3 feral pigeons that visit our garden every day to feed and use the bird bath. I am wondering about providing a small coop of some sort where they could roost safely at night ? Do people have such a thing ? And is it worth it or is it a case of pigeons already have their regular roosting spot? I was not thinking of anything where I would shut them in at night, just a nice snug roosting area and then they can come and go as they please ? But this might be a pointless idea ?
If it is not pointless then where to start ?
Where should it be sited ( we have a small garden 10 m by 9 m ) but a couple of available high walls . What should the design be ? Or should I be looking to buy one, if so from where ? What should be employed to keep pigeons safe at night from predators ?
Sorry to ask so many questions but any advice and thoughts would be so helpful. Also, if you happen to have done this already , your experience would be invaluable to me .
Since I rescued Ambrose I have become bordering on obsessed with helping these lovely little creatures out, and I love it that 3 come to my garden evry day.
Best
Caroline


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it is a fantastic idea, you can feed them in there and they may adopt it. a small loft is what you would want as a dovecote you can not lock them up in and some cats do learn to climb those dovecotes. here is a link to a small racing loft for homers to get an idea..the birds can get in from the doors at the top, you would have to feed them up there and then slowly move the food into the loft to get them to go in it..not sure if they would stay in there but perhaps they would if you provided nest boxes they like.

http://www.articles.racing-pigeon-post.org/images/Ron-at-Loft-450.jpg


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

It would have to be as high up as possible and no access (e.g. wall, trellis etc.) where racoons (do you have racoons there?) or cats or rats could get to them. Maybe create a box type structure up on a high windowledge, built in such a way on side is open but the interior would stay dry and out of wind. With a little creativity it could be made attractive and functional.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

A wall-mounted dovecote may work. They are very expensive to buy, but I guess a reasonably handy person could make one. Just for roosting, a plain ol' box like a Chinchilla nest box would be fine. We used to get them from Pets at Home stores, wooden and about 12" dimensions. 

As already said, need to be non-accessible to predators (which would probably only be cats or rats), so quite high on a plain wall.

This one is home made, but probably over elaborate for roosting pigeons. From a basic pigeon book (first I ever bought).

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...a=X&ei=Thx3T7X6Ncrt8QOs862rDQ&ved=0CGgQ6AEwAA



These links are to some pretty fancy (and pricey!) ones.

http://www.fensdovecotes.co.uk/products/dovecotes/DVC-DTR/daintree-dovecote

http://www.chicubes.co.uk/Dovecotes/Wall-Dove-Cote-For-6-Birds/prod_49.html

Have to say, pigeons who come to visit will generally have their roosting place already, probably not far away. Could help young birds who aren't really established, though, or maybe a pair looking for a nest site.


----------



## Harlean (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks John
Once again you come up with all the info I need. Have been looking at some the pigeon lofts used in Scandinavian cities to control pigeon populations by replacing eggs with marble ones ( what a refreshing idea instead of culling) - there are some spectacular designs, very attractive. Wish we went down this route more often here in Old Blighty, I would love to see that in Portsmouth City Centre. Although to be fair, Portsmouth City Council does not ever consider culling .


----------



## Harlean (Feb 16, 2012)

I meant to thank Woodnative and Spirit Wings for their thoughts and suggestions. And also , John, did the chinchilla boxes get used eventually as they look like something I could adapt and paint nicely ?
I showed my husband the fancy ones, but then he saw the price and has suddenly run from the room looking quite nauseous :0)


----------



## Harlean (Feb 16, 2012)

By fancy ones I mean dovecotes, I did not make that clear in my previous message, sounded like a line from "Are You Being Served " :0) x


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Harlean said:


> I meant to thank Woodnative and Spirit Wings for their thoughts and suggestions. And also , John, did the chinchilla boxes get used eventually as they look like something I could adapt and paint nicely ?
> I showed my husband the fancy ones, but then he saw the price and has suddenly run from the room looking quite nauseous :0)


Wise man!

Yes, they got used and sometimes still are. In fact, I have one right here at home that I shall put on the floor for my house guest Ivy (PMV pigeon) as she likes to hide away in or under things


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

First and foremost, you really must think this through.
While the idea sounds great, you really must check the reaction with neigbours etc first.
These are ferals you are talking about. As John says, most will aready have a place nearby where they roost, and they have different places and routes they go to forage for food. 
They are flock birds, but dont always forage together in the same flock all the time.
While its great to offer them a safe place, if any do take up the offer, it wont be long before word spreads around various flocks about food & shelter and numbers visiting will increase pretty quickly, which may well get adverse reactions from other humans living nearby, and could actually be detremental to the birds.


----------



## Harlean (Feb 16, 2012)

Thats a very god point Bob - and one i had not considered. Especially as we have small "yard" type gardens here in Portsmouth as we all live in terraced houses. Perhaps just providing food will keep them happy. I notice that the wood pigeons like to use the feeding station dishes, but the ferals much prefer food from a tray on our little shed roof. One little charmer who is black with pure white wings stays on the roof as I put the tray up . So tame it astonishes me. x
PS John - I love it that you are always caring for pmv poorlies. How do they find you ? Or do people ask you to care for them ? Regards to Ivy x


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

It is something to consider....I mean, I agree...if they come and go now, they likely have a roosting place and your 'cafeteria' is just one stop during their busy Feral day.

IF you built an enclosure, I am not sure any would take up residence...but I do think they would. If it were small enough, then only one or two pairs would likely take up and drive off any interlopers...but as Quazar says...you cannot really accurately predict these sorta things.

On the other hand, it may be safer for them in your dovecote than elsewhere....you may wanna look around and see if they are already finding places on your neighbors properties....


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Personally, I think it could definitely work, but its more likely that the offspring of the current regulars would choose to roost and nest there, rather than the adults , who will home to their existing roosts.

Its a good idea IMO- I would do it if I owned my own home, to control population and sickness better.


----------

